
Run Caddy on your laptop with inlets - alexellisuk
https://github.com/inlets/inlets-pro-pkg/blob/master/docs/caddy-tutorial.md
======
tyingq
Curious if this has benefits over an ssh reverse port forward set up. It
doesn't seem any simpler, but perhaps it does something better.

~~~
alexellisuk
That's an insightful question. I would say that the user-experience _is_
simpler and the automation is richer, look at inletsctl and inlets-operator
for instance and the Kubernetes service discovery. Inlets OSS can also
multiplex sites and is more comparable to Argo Tunnels from Cloudflare or
Ngrok than ssh.

Because inletsctl/operator uses cloudinit it is slightly easier to automate
than setting up authorised ssh keys and then managing those, but the end
result of local traffic appearing somewhere else is the same.

